# Akkukoffer für Think Big Echolottasche



## trickfish (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Weiß jemand zufällig woher ich so ein Plastikkoffer für die Think Big Tasche einzeln bekomme ?
Oder hat vielleicht noch jemand eines zu hause rumliegen und würde es verticken ?

Oder ne Idee worher ich was vergleichbares von den Maßen kaufen kann ?

Danke

Gruß
Trickfish


----------



## Yupii (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Akkukoffer für Think Big Echolottasche*

bei Conrad gibbet sowas


----------



## trickfish (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Akkukoffer für Think Big Echolottasche*

Danke,
 fahr ich mal vorbei die Tage.

Gruß
Trickfish


----------



## Yupii (13. August 2012)

*AW: Akkukoffer für Think Big Echolottasche*



Fjordfischer schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal einen Link setzen, sonst sucht man sich bei Conrad ja tot.
> 
> Danke!



gib unter Conrad "Kunststoffkoffer" ein.#d#d


----------

